
Recommend me resources for self-teaching economics on undergrad level - mkiisa
Can you recommend me books and online classes that give a quick yet comprehensive understanding of the economics? I&#x27;m interested mainly in microeconomics, game theory, finance, behavioural economics.
======
shmulkey18
I'm not sure that it is exactly what you're looking for, but the Econtalk
podcast ([https://www.econtalk.org/](https://www.econtalk.org/)) covers a wide
variety of economics-related topics. If you listen to it, over time you will
come to understand the economic way of thinking.

Also, I don't believe it's possible to get a "quick but comprehensive
understanding" of fields as involved and varied as microeconomics, game
theory, finance and so on. That's a lot of ground to cover, and it's unlikely
that you can do anything other than get a sense of some of the basic ideas in
these disciplines in a short amount of time.

------
ArtWomb
Just a heads up, Robert Shiller's new course in "Narrative Economics: How
Stories Go Viral And Drive Major Economic Events" goes live on Coursera early
2020 ;)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLsG4R8FFOc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLsG4R8FFOc)

If you have quantitative skills, I think an alternative to delving into
classical econ theory would be to take a data science approach. A lot of non-
parametric stats texts use econ/fin examples. And there is an abundance of
datasets available via FRED

[https://www.federalreserve.gov/conferences/nontraditional-
da...](https://www.federalreserve.gov/conferences/nontraditional-data-machine-
learning-natural-language-processing-in-macroeconomics-20191001.htm)

Best of luck ;)

------
wintercarver
I really enjoyed Thomas Sowell’s _Basic Economics_. It’s a fun read that
covers a variety of economic concepts with logical analyses in a narrative
format.

~~~
wintercarver
Additional recommendation: _Talking to my daughter about the economy_, by
Yanis Varoufakis. It’s a slender, engaging read that explores the history of
economics and works its way to some modern day questions. In general, while
learning I think it’s important to keep things fun, and I thought this was a
fun read. Once these books get you warmed up with some concepts and footing
you can take that fun curiosity and apply it to digging deeper.

------
retrocryptid
I "audited" one of the Coursera Econ classes on Pricing Strategy, and it was
pretty good. I noticed (but did not take) their basic macro / micro courses. I
would be willing to bet they're pretty decent.

I love the Freakonomics podcast for their extensive discussions on the limits
of traditional economics and how viewing econ through a behavioural lens is
sometimes warranted.

------
CameronBarre
I just read "The Worldly Philosophers" by Robert Heilbroner and I can
recommend that. I now have a tab with Marx's "Capital" open and I'm about half
way through Joseph Schumpeter's "Capitalism, Socialism, and Democracy."

For finance, reading the Market Wizards series by Jack Schwager is a great
idea because you get really personal and in-depth insights into how successful
traders think.

I also recently read "Commodity Conversations" by Jonathan Kingsman which is
similar to Market Wizards, but tailored to commodities and I can recommend
that as well.

"The Secrets of Economic Indicators" by Bernard Baumohl is also an interesting
overview to macro indicators.

I have no idea what constitutes an undergrad level of economics education, I
don't recall my economics class being nearly as stimulating as everything I've
just listed.

Good luck!

------
mkiisa
Thank you all for the recommendations!

------
Nadge
Wealth of Nations by Adam Smith is absolutely fundamental. Another book I
found fascinating is Capitalism without Capital.

[https://www.amazon.co.uk/Capitalism-without-Capital-
Intangib...](https://www.amazon.co.uk/Capitalism-without-Capital-Intangible-
Economy-ebook/dp/B071P3VGHQ)

